# ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية



## boka manshy (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*







مراحب بعملاء الاخصائية


 نـــــــــــــــدى مــــــــــــــــــاس


كيفكم يا أحـــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــلا بنـــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــاتِِ 


كما عودتكم ندى ماس حبيباتى و أخواتى ان تقدم لكم الجديد
ولا تبخل عليكم بعصارة أبتكارات شركة ندى ماس

 بعد أن قدمت لكم حنه ندى مـــــــــــــــاس

و زيت مـــــــــــــــاس المعجزه 

و كورس مـــــــــــــاس وايـــــــــــــــت 


*كورس ندى ماس لكثافة الشعر واطالته وحيويته* 

*كورس ندى ماس لنفخ الخدود*

*كريم لمسه أنوثة لتكبير الأرداف *

*كريم لمسه جمال لتكبير الصدر *

* بديل الليزر للقضاء على الشعر الزائد *

كــــــــــــــريم دريـــــم مـــــــاس للتنحيف  

كريم ماس بالزنجبيل لكرش الرجال 

قطرة مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاس كلين 

كريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــم كولاجين مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاس

*و أيضا" علاج البواسير الفعاااااااااال*

الغنين عن التعريف فى الوطـــــــــن العربـــــــــــــى



تقـــــــــــــــــــــدم لكــــــــــــــــــم

 نـــــــــــــــدى مــــــــــــــــــاس




زيـــــــت الحشيـــــــــــــــــــــــــش الأخضر الأصلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي الأماراتي 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ







*​*
ملحوظـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة هامة جدآ جدآ جدآ


للتأكدى عند أستلام عبوة الزيت أنها العبوة الأصلية :-

1 - يوجد من خارج العبوة علامة مائية تدل على انها العبوة الأصلية .

2 - يوجد داخل العبوة نشرة داخلية 






3 - داخل العبوة تأكدى من وجود ختم شركة ندى ماس .

( تقوم الشركة بختم العبوة بالختم الشخصى لندى ماس لتاكد العميل انها العبوة الأصلية و تخلى مسؤليتها من أى غش أو تسوق أى تاجر بأسم الشركة )


4 - لضمان وصول زيت الحشيش الاخضر الاماراتي الاصلي 

هذا المنتج خصيصا توءكد لكم الشركه انه ليس متواجد لدى اي مندوبه باي بلد

او امارة 

فقط احصلي عليه من خلال التواصل مع الشركة مباشرة 

اي الاخصائيه ندى ماس

او من خلال وكلاء الشركة بمصر فقط( فراشة ماس المصرية و ماسة العرب)





شكل العبوة المزيفة لزيت الحشيش المتواجدة بالأسواق 




​و جشع التجار فى اسعار بيعه






والله حرام هذا السعر المبالغ فيه وتاجرات اخروات يجيبون المغشوش 

ويبيعونه باسعار مررره قليله مثل 50 ريال هذا اصلا المضروب وسعره اقل

كمان من 50 ريال




تعريف زيت الحشيش الطبيعي للتطويل وتكثيف الشعر (hemp oil) 


تركيبة هندية قديمة ومعروفة للتطويل ونمو وتكثيف الشعر تجعل شعرك ينمو بمعدل 2-3 بوصة شهرياً بدل عن النمو المعتاد وهو نصف بوصة .



زيت الحشيش الطبيعي للتطويل وتكثيف الشعر (hemp oil) 


إكتشفي سر الشعر الطويل 

ستحصلين على شعر طويل غزير كثيف وناعم وأكثر صحة ولمعاناً 

ابهري الجميع بجمال وطول شعرك الجميع سينظر لك نظرة تقدير وإعجاب لجمال شعرك



 زيت الشعر المعجزة للجميلات خاصة (hemp oil) 


يضمن لك الحصول على شعر طويل وكثيف ويحفز نمو الشعر ويخلصك من الشعر الهزيل والرفيع ويخلصك من كافة مشاكل الشعر 

لايوجد له أي اضرار جانبية ولايؤثر على الشعر عند ترك إستخدامه 


مناسب ومفيد لجميع أنواع الشعر ( الدهني , الجاف, الطبيعى )



زيت الحشيش الطبيعي للتطويل وتكثيف الشعر (hemp oil) 


باستعمالك لزيت الحشيش الطبيعي ستحصلين على شعر طويل غزيراً وأكثر صحة وجمالاً 


كيف يعمل زيت الحشيش الطبيعي (hemp oil) 


يتسرب زيت الحشيش الطبيعي إلى فروة الرأس بأمان ليسمح بنمو الشعر بشكل سريع وممتاز .




فوائد زيت الحشيش الطبيعي (hemp oil) 



يحفز نمو الشعر 

يزيد حجم وسمك الشعر

يزيل قشرة الشعر 

يرطب الشعر 

يمنع الشيب المبكر 

يزيل الرواسب العالقة بفروة الرأس


يوقف نمو البكتيريا والفطريات على فروة الرأس 

يحمي الشعر من العوامل الضارة 

منشط لفروة الرأس

يغذي جذور الشعر وأطرافه 



طريقة استعمال زيت الحشيش الطبيعي (hemp oil) 


أولآ :
للتطويل و التكثيف و تقوية البوصيلات .

تدليك فروة الرأس جيدآ برفق ؛ ثم يدهن الشعر من منبتة حتى أطرافه و يترك من 5 : 7 ساعات وذلك لمدة عشرة أيام متتالية ثم بعد ذلك يومين فى الأسبوع .



ثانيآ :
لعدم التساقط و ضد القشرة و التنشيط الفروة .

يوضع ربع فنجان صغير من الزيت فى إناء و يسخن لمدة خمس دقائق ثم يترك حتى يبرد ويكون فى درجه حرارة دافية و يدلك به الفروة جيدآ و يترك من 6 : 8 ساعات ولمدة خمس أيام متتالية ثم بعد ذلك يومين فى الأسبوع .



ثالثآ :
للتنعيم و لمعه الشعر 

يدلك فروة الرأس و الشعر بأكمله بقليل جدآ من الزيت و يترك من 3 : 4 ساعات ثم يغسل جيدآ بشامبو طبيعي مرة واحدة أسبوعيآ .








في خلال فترة صَغيرة كإسبوعين سَتَبْدأُ برُؤية شَعرِكَ يصبحُ أطول

و أغزر وأصح مرنا و طيعا وأكثر شبابا بحجمِ و شكل اكبرِ

سَتَحبُّي شَعرَكَ بالتأكيد و سيجلب لك إنتباهَ إضافيَا

ابهري الجميع بجمال وطول شعرك الجميع سينظر لك نظرة تقدير وإعجاب لجمال شعرك.


ملحوظــــــــــــــة هامــــــــــــة


أستخدام زيت الحشيش حلال بإذن الله تعالى لأن الأطباء المتخصصون أثبتوا بانه ليس له أي اثر سلبي على الانسان في ذهاب العقل وغيره .




ranodah
11-19-2007, 02:56 PM
عزيزتي إذا تقصدي زيت الحشيش الأخضر البري (الإماراتي)
استخدمتوا لبنتي عشان ينعم الشعر وبالفعل رائع للتنعيم
لأنه بالنشرة الداخلية طريقة استخدامه للتنعيم وكذلك بالنسبة لتطويل الشعر
ومنع التساقط يعني كاتبين بالتفصيل طريقة الإستعمال 
جربيه على ضمانتي وحتشوفي النتيجة بعد شهر تقريبا
بالتوفيق



سماحة المفتي: الشيخ/ عبد العزيز آل الشيخ مفتي عام المملكة العربية السعودية.

يحلل استعمال زيت الحشيش على قناة المجد.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4skW7p2RBQs



ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الأسعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار 







( السعودية 200 ريال سعودي- 200ريال قطري - 200 درهم اماراتي )

15 دينار كويتي - 20 ريال غماني)


(الدولار الأمريكى 53$ )









________________________________________



الله ولى التوفيق 

لا اتتردد ان تحجز طلبـــــــــــــــــــــك






 ملحوظه هامه




طريقة التحويل من داخل السعودية 


بنك الراجحي او بنك الاهلي

ومن اي دولة اخرى التحويل عن طريق الويسترن يونيون 


طــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق التوصيـــــــــــــــــــل

البريـــــــــــــــــــــــد الممتــــــــــــــــاز المصــــــــــرى








طــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق الدفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

طريقة الدفع الويسترن يونيون وهي شركة تحويل للاموال ويصل التحويل بعد دقائق من ايداعه 






او 

عن طريق التحويل على حسابي الجاري بالبنك الاهلي المصري او القاهرة او بنك مصر او المصرف المتحد  






ويصل التحويل بعد يومين من ايداعه 


وللطلب ماعليكي الا ان ترسلين تلك البيانات بعد التحويل في رسالة على جوالي المذكور بملفي الشخصي 


نوع الطلب والعدد والحجم



الأسم الثلاثي

رقم الجوال 

المدينة او الأمارة

المنطقة 

الشارع 

رقم البيت 

رقم ص . ب


​

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

للتواصل مع أخصائية الأعشاب و الطب البديل 

نــــــدى مــــاس

شخصيآ

أضغط هنا 

http://nadamasgroup.arabform.com

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*​[/CENTER]


----------



## boka manshy (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

(والله ليبلغن هذا الدين مابلغ الليل و النهار ولن يترك بيت مذر ولا وبر الا دخله بعز عزيز او بذل ذليل عز يعز به الله الاسلام وذل يذل به الله الكفر والمشركين )


----------



## boka manshy (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

"قال ربكم: أنا أهل أن أتقي فلا يجعل معي إله فمن اتقى أن يجعل معي إلهاً فأنا أهل أن اغفر له".


----------



## boka manshy (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

"إن الله تعالى يقول يوم القيامة: أين المتحابون لجلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لا ظل إلا ظلي".


----------



## boka manshy (8 يناير 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

:ما نهيتكم عنه فاجتنبوه، وما أمرتكم به فأتوا منه ما استطعتم.


----------



## boka manshy (23 يناير 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

اتق الله حيثما كنت.


----------



## boka manshy (3 فبراير 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

قال رسول الله: إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى


----------



## boka manshy (16 فبراير 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

.قال رسول الله: لا يُؤمن أحدكم حتى يُحب لأخيه ما يُحبه لنفسه.


----------



## boka manshy (25 فبراير 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

.قال رسول الله: (يسِّروا ولا تعسِّروا، وبشِّروا ولا تنفِّروا


----------



## boka manshy (8 مارس 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

"مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، أَحَبَّ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، كَرِهَ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (23 مارس 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

بوكه مانشى مندوبة تسويق الالكتروني 
الرشاقة و الجمال مع ندى ماس
انتى احلي مع ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (2 أبريل 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

- رب أدخلنى مدخل صدق و أخرجنى مخرج صدق , و اجعل لى من لدنك سلطانا نصيرا.


----------



## boka manshy (14 أبريل 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

( رب إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي )


----------



## boka manshy (26 أبريل 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

ربنا اغفر لى و لوالدى و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب.


----------



## boka manshy (8 مايو 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

- ربنا اغفر لنا و لاخواننا الذين سبقونا بالايمان,ولا تجعل فى قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا, ربنا انك رؤوف رحيم.


----------



## boka manshy (18 مايو 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

( رب إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي )


----------



## boka manshy (29 مايو 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

( ان من خياركم احاسنكم اخلاقا )


----------



## boka manshy (10 يونيو 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

- رب أنزلنى منازل النبيين و الصديقين و الشهداء و الصالحين , و حسن أولئك رفيقا .


----------



## boka manshy (21 يونيو 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

"حَقُّ الْمُسْلِمِ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِ خَمْسٌ: رَدُّ السَّلاَمِ، وَعِيَادَةُ الْمَرِيضِ، وَاتِّبَاعُ الْجَنَائِزِ، وَإِجَابَةُ الدَّعْوَةِ، وَتَشْمِيتُ الْعَاطِسِ"


----------



## boka manshy (3 يوليو 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (17 يوليو 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

"التَّثَاؤُبُ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ، فَإِذَا تَثَاءَبَ أَحَدُكُمْ فَلْيَرُدَّهُ مَا اسْتَطَاع"


----------



## boka manshy (3 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (12 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

( رب اغفر وارحم وأنت خير الراحمين)


----------



## boka manshy (26 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (24 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

( رب اغفر وارحم وأنت خير الراحمين)


----------



## boka manshy (9 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (21 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (2 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

"مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، أَحَبَّ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، كَرِهَ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (3 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (14 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (23 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (4 يناير 2015)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

كل عام وانتم بخير 
بمناسبة العام الجديد 2015
جروب ندى ماس للجمال و الاناقة
بوكه مانشى مندوبة تسويق فى العالم العربي 
كوني انتى اجمل على الطريق دايما


----------



## boka manshy (15 يناير 2015)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

يابنات يوجد حاليا مندوب فى الكويت 
بشرى ساره لاهالي الكويت الشقيق بعد طول انتظار مندوب لشركة ندى ماس 

باالكويت

لديكم الحين مندوب بانتظار طلباتكم باي وقت عبر الواتس اب 

فارس الكويت.


----------



## boka manshy (26 يناير 2015)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (5 فبراير 2015)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (16 فبراير 2015)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (26 فبراير 2015)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (10 مارس 2015)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (21 مارس 2015)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

ندى ماس / فى عيد ست الحبايب الغلاء عندنا غايب
مهرجان ست الحبايب / هدية عليك...هدية علينا
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ست الحبايب


----------



## boka manshy (1 أبريل 2015)

*رد: ندى ماس تقدم لكم زيت الحشيش الاصلي الاماراتى للتطويل الشعر 2-3 بوصة شهرية*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------

